# Soo...That Dwight Howard Guy...



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

What do you all think of this speculation gaining momentum. On Pardon the Interuption today Mike and Tony gave 60% and 70% chance of it happening this summer with Bynum going the other way. I've heard of Hedo being included which Im not a fan of due to his Kings days but whatever. Also heard Dwight want to go to NY or LA only. I guess on twitter he was already complainging that the local papers are trying to force him out (lol)...

We should start posting links to the rumor articles here...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Please and thank you.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

He looks pretty damn good to me. That would probably convince Phil to come back to coaching as well.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

A lot would have to fall into place for this to happen. That said it would be awesome if we could get Dwight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rizzle, you need to change your avatar. Steve Blake sucks.

As for Dwight, I'd love to have him come to Los Angeles.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> Rizzle, you need to change your avatar. Steve Blake sucks.
> 
> As for Dwight, I'd love to have him come to Los Angeles.


Really? You'd love Dwight to come to LA...wow...shocking

What are you talking about...Blake will get his number retired by the lakers...fool


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Orlando will pretty much force whichever team that takes Dwight to take on one of their godawful contracts as well.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Hyperion said:


> Orlando will pretty much force whichever team that takes Dwight to take on one of their godawful contracts as well.


I disagree...that could happen, but Dwight has the power and with his power comes power to the team he wants to go to.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

If Dwight wants that extension, he's going to have to meet them half way.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

In my opinion getting Dwight does not fix this teams problems because they already have the 2nd or 3rd best center in the league there focus should be on upgrading the PG position with a Chris Paul or Deron Williams both of which I would be more then willing to give up Gasol for.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Anytime you have even a remote chance of scoring the next great big man you do it without question. We can figure out the point guard thing later, but the first priority has to be Dwight.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If you were to tell me i had a choice between Bynum for Dwight or Gasol for Paul, I take Dwight every day of the week and twice on Sunday. The reason Pau broke down at the end is because ge had to shoulder the offensive load early when Bynum was out and Kobe was recovering whice left him fatigued at the end. Dwight is an iron man that rarely misses games.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd want to deal Gasol for Howard, but I don't know if Bynum and Howard works, so you'd have to trade Bynum, which would hurt but it's worth it. 

Then what you need to do with Dwight is get a PG who knows how to find him in the right spots. 

Thing is if Dwight's traded I'm willing to bet Arenas has to go with him.

It would be worth it though. It doesn't matter what rank your Center is, because Dwight is the best by far. Those nights Pau doesn't show up you still have rebounding and interior defense. 

Whatever happens though it won't happen this offseason, I think Dwight is probably going to make them feel confident enough to keep him until the trade deadline or in a sign and trade next summer.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd want to deal Gasol for Howard, but I don't know if Bynum and Howard works, so you'd have to trade Bynum, which would hurt but it's worth it. 

Then what you need to do with Dwight is get a PG who knows how to find him in the right spots. 

Thing is if Dwight's traded I'm willing to bet Arenas has to go with him.

It would be worth it though. It doesn't matter what rank your Center is, because Dwight is the best by far. Those nights Pau doesn't show up you still have rebounding and interior defense. 

Whatever happens though it won't happen this offseason, I think Dwight is probably going to make them feel confident enough to keep him until the trade deadline or in a sign and trade next summer.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

just an idea...why not trade Gasol and something else for Howard? Howard used to play PF.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Knicks4life said:


> In my opinion getting Dwight does not fix this teams problems because they already have the 2nd or 3rd best center in the league there focus should be on upgrading the PG position with a Chris Paul or Deron Williams both of which I would be more then willing to give up Gasol for.


Dwight fixes one of their biggest problem which is lack of athleticism. And our defensive rotations improve dramatically with him since he is so much quicker then Bynum.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We also become much more dangerous in transition with Dwight which solves another issue we had this year.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Howard would be a huge upgrade over Bynum. His quickness defensively would make all the difference he plays the pick and roll very well and contests shots in the painted area much more. Plus the offensive boards the man is almost impossible to block out offensively he'd give us a much more consistent post scoring option and a more diverse way to attack with his ability to catch oops over the top of the defense on the regular.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Game3525 said:


> Dwight fixes one of their biggest problem which is lack of athleticism. And our defensive rotations improve dramatically with him since he is so much quicker then Bynum.


But in my opinion athleticism for this team is far more important on the perimeter than in the post it does not matter who you have in the post when the likes of JJ Barea is blowing past Fisher and is getting a easy layup or a assist.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Knicks4life said:


> But in my opinion athleticism for this team is far more important on the perimeter than in the post it does not matter who you have in the post when the likes of JJ Barea is blowing past Fisher and is getting a easy layup or a assist.


Williams and Paul are great, but LA can fix their PG problems by making smaller moves(ex. going after Lou Williams or Ty Lawson etc.). Guys like Howard don't come around often and if they have the opportunity to trade Bynum for him, you do and don't ask any questions.


----------

